# [SOLVED] Graphics Controller Driver For Sony Vaio VGN - FS515H



## 0007 (Dec 9, 2008)

Please Can anyone help I need the driver for Sony Vaio Graphics Controller Driver (VGN - FS515H) Badly. Have just checked the Uk website for Sony Vaio and it doesnt seems to be helpful at all.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Controller Driver For Sony Vaio VGN - FS515H*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for chipset driver first: (915GM Express)
http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-020149.htm

Go here for graphics driver: (choose 1 one)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

Install the chipset first, reboot pc, install graphics driver, reboot pc.

Note: I assume this is for xp home edition, if not post back.


----------



## 0007 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Controller Driver For Sony Vaio VGN - FS515H*

Thanks indeed. No its for XP Pro.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Controller Driver For Sony Vaio VGN - FS515H*

Chipset is ok, same.

Heres graphics: (choose 1st one)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!


----------



## 0007 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Controller Driver For Sony Vaio VGN - FS515H*

Many Thanks.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Graphics Controller Driver For Sony Vaio VGN - FS515H*

Alright!!!, great!

you can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty.


----------

